# Yoder 640 top vs bottom grate



## rwilli (Mar 23, 2019)

I have had my Yoder 640 for about 6 months, have cooked on it many times and have made the following observations.

On my machine,

1.  The bottom center rack temperature runs almost identical to the set temp.
2.  The top rack runs about 30 degrees cooler than the set point/bottom rack 

From what I have read,  here and other places,  most folks that have a Yoder 640 tend to cook on the top grate.

That said,  when cooking on the top grate, do you set your machine 30 degrees higher or set it at the recipe temp (usually 225).

If the bottom grate runs at about the same as the set temp,  why not just cook on the bottom rack. and set the machine temp at whatever the recipe calls for?

Just some questions trying to understand why the experienced Grillers/smokers/cooks/chefs do what they do---any wisdom is appreciated.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## ofelles (Mar 23, 2019)

I've had mine for about 9 months.  Most cooks 225 to 250 degrees set temp.  I leave the damper about 1" from fully open all the time. 
Top rack runs about 15-20 degrees cooler.  And no I do not normally step the temp up.  I think cooking on the top rack allows the smoke and heat to distribute a little more and lower temp means more time to take up smoke.  That being said I have cooked six racks of ribs using top and bottom shelves and all tasted alike and were tender and juicy just had to watch and rotate them so they finished at the same time.  
Do you have the GrillGrates?  They work really good for searing that steak when you want to crank up the heat.
Just my $.02 not sure there's any wisdom there!  There are many other members with way more experience who will chime in I'm sure
Orion


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 23, 2019)

I don't own a Yoder so I have no clue on this, but is there any chance they sell a rotisserie unit for these that would keep the meat moving through even temperatures?


----------



## texomakid (Mar 23, 2019)

While this may be true the temps also typically run hotter on the right side away from the fire box end. I run the dampner all over the place. It's helps some but there's no "set point" with the dual fan 640. It's just a fine tune to your liking. I do cook on the top shelf most of the time just to stay away from direct head of the defuser. All I want is heat & smoke. Seems like I get a good bark when I cook on the top shelf but my results on the bottom grates is good as well. I just rotate my meats as needed to keep things cooking even as possible. Rotating is important on the top self as well due to the temps running higher on the flue end of the cooker.


----------



## texomakid (Mar 23, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> I don't own a Yoder so I have no clue on this, but is there any chance they sell a rotisserie unit for these that would keep the meat moving through even temperatures?


I also modified my 640 to utilize rotisserie. It's an awesome modification and upgrade. It will cook a chicken to perfection! No brining needed. Just apply rub & spices - Set the 640 on 350 and cook the chicken to 165! Amazingly juicy and tender.


----------



## Scooter Trash (Mar 30, 2019)

rwilli said:


> I have had my Yoder 640 for about 6 months, have cooked on it many times and have made the following observations.
> 
> On my machine,
> 
> ...





rwilli said:


> I have had my Yoder 640 for about 6 months, have cooked on it many times and have made the following observations.
> 
> On my machine,
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooter Trash (Mar 30, 2019)

Hey there...former 640 owner. I noticed those temp readings in just about every smoker out there. I ended up pointing the stack nearly straight down...that helped some. I dont like the smoke profile near as much on a pellet grill so, a little trapped smoke actually helped in that regard as well. Good luck!


----------

